# Catch box



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I am haVing a little trouble with my catch box. It only catches 80%. I think that the t-shirts are to close to the opening. So I would like to know how far they should be and how many layers I should have.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Picture?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

One t -shirt hanging freely with no tension. About ten inches away from the back side of box. It will absorb all the energy of the shot . If there is tension you will get a sort of trampoline effect and the ammo bounces out.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

80% Is a decent ratio.... but I bet you can get up to 95 with the right set up.


----------

